# Help to make better body butter



## Ann Marie (May 16, 2014)

Hi! 

I made my first body butter with this recipe: 

Sweet Almond Oil, Chamaemelum nobile extract, Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil, Evening Primrose Oil, Tapioca Starch, Fragrance, Tocopherol

It whipped up nicely but I don't notice that it smoothes or moisturizes my skin as well as an emulsified butter or lotion...is there any way I can make it penetrate the skin better or is this just the nature of whipped body butters?


----------



## shunt2011 (May 16, 2014)

Most body butters have either Shea, Cocoa, Mango or other butter blend.  I make a whipped shea butter but have never use hydrogenated vegetable oil.    Other body butters are made with emulsifiers.  You may want to check out swiftcraftymonkey.com as she has a load of helpful information on all things bath and body.


----------



## Ann Marie (May 16, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Most body butters have either Shea, Cocoa, Mango or other butter blend. I make a whipped shea butter but have never use hydrogenated vegetable oil. Other body butters are made with emulsifiers. You may want to check out swiftcraftymonkey.com as she has a load of helpful information on all things bath and body.


 
do you feel like the shea butter sinks into your skin? or notice much difference after using it?


----------



## Seawolfe (May 16, 2014)

I made mine with:
Hard oils: 2 oz shea & 2 oz mango
Coconut oil - 4 oz
Soft oils: 3 oz lavender infused hemp oil, 1 oz jojoba
added some ROE and Vit E oil as antioxidants, and lavender EO

Its green and I adore it. I made such a small amount that I couldnt whip it in the stand mixer - I just cooled it in the fridge and whacked at it with the stick blender. It goes on shiney and you think its going to be greasy, and then it just sinks in. In our 100+ degree heat wave it has melted back to a liquid, should have put it in the fridge


----------



## Skatergirl46 (May 16, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I made mine with:
> Hard oils: 2 oz shea & 2 oz mango
> Coconut oil - 4 oz
> Soft oils: 3 oz lavender infused hemp oil, 1 oz jojoba
> added some ROE and Vit E oil as antioxidants, and lavender EO



This is very similar to the recipe that I used. I really like it also. It makes my skin feel great and not greasy.


----------



## seven (May 21, 2014)

lotioncrafter has this excellent formula for emulsified body butter. i have tried it (with a bit of tweaking) and i'm in looooveeeee with it. it is supposed to be the dupe of body shop's body butter.

i personally don't like whipped body butter. too heavy, too greasy. an emulsified one is the way to go for me.


----------



## Susie (May 21, 2014)

If you are not allergic to lanolin, I would add some of it in place of some of the hydrogenated vegetable oil.  I would also add a bit of jojoba in place of some of the sweet almond oil.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 21, 2014)

I love using Shea and Mango in my whipped butters.  I tried lanolin but it caused it to be more sticky than I liked.  I also add some IPM which helps with the greasiness.  I love my whipped butter with argan and meadowfoam seed oil in it.


----------



## Obsidian (May 21, 2014)

My recipe is really simple. 14oz shea, 3 oz coconut and 2 ounce liquid oil of your choice. Its quite greasy at first but soaks in well after a few minutes. Also keep in mind that whipped butter really isn't a moisturizer, its more of a barrier to hold in the moisture already in your skin and keep it from drying out more.
Try using your body butter after a shower when your skin is good and moisturized (water is moist, thats what dry skin needs). When I'm really dry, I use a highly moisturizing lotion followed up by a little body butter.

A bit of info on the subject http://dermnetnz.org/treatments/emollients.html


----------



## Susie (May 21, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> When I'm really dry, I use a highly moisturizing lotion followed up by a little body butter.



That is my wintertime regimen.  Light lotion then body butter.  I buy the multibase lotion that does not contain petrolatum or mineral oil, then thin it down as much as possible.  I need all the water I can get into my skin.


----------



## Ann Marie (May 22, 2014)

seven said:


> lotioncrafter has this excellent formula for emulsified body butter. i have tried it (with a bit of tweaking) and i'm in looooveeeee with it. it is supposed to be the dupe of body shop's body butter.
> 
> i personally don't like whipped body butter. too heavy, too greasy. an emulsified one is the way to go for me.


 
Seven, thank you. I tried to look up lotioncrafter and couldn't find her/him . Is there another way to find that recipe? 

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## seven (May 23, 2014)

look under formularies... its called body butter bliss 

lotioncrafter.com >>> formulary>>> body butter bliss

good luck


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 25, 2014)

Seawolfe,

If I wanted to make a 8 oz jar of your recipe for the whipped body butter, how do you know how much of all ingredients to use??  And why is your butter green??  lol


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 25, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Seawolfe,
> 
> If I wanted to make a 8 oz jar of your recipe for the whipped body butter, how do you know how much of all ingredients to use??  And why is your butter green??  lol



 You want to make 2/3 of the recipe (8oz instead of 12) so 2/3 of 100% is 66.66.  Take each amount times 66.66 percent and you'll have your amounts.

For this recipe it works out as below. (Rounding to make exactly 8 oz) Note also that the vitamin E and other antioxidents as well as the EO will increase the amount slightly, but negligibly. 

1.33shea, 1.33 mango
2.67 coconut
2oz soft oil
.67 jojoba

Hope that helped


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks Dorymae.   I would like to make some jars for personal use.  
 Kathie


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 27, 2014)

What is a normal batch amount??  What size jars do you put the whipped body butter in??  Do you think I should buy a kit first or just get the butters and go for it.  lol

 Kathie


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 27, 2014)

Might as well try it. Her recipe doesn't contain water so it should be fairly simple to whip up.  I wouldn't buy a kit for body butter unless you have no supplies and don't plan on making it again soon, but all of the ingredients are used in other things we make anyway.


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 29, 2014)

Dorymae, how much do you make at one time.  And I am going to forego the kit idea.  I probably do have some of the ingredients already.  thank you.

 Kathie


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 29, 2014)

Seven, can you share a recipe for your lotion please?


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 29, 2014)

Seawolfe, how much did this make??  Sounds wonderful!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 29, 2014)

Also remember that if you are whipping it, it will weigh less than 8 oz in the jar as you are adding quite a bit of air to the mixture.  So, in an 8oz jar you won't add 8 oz of product.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 29, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Seawolfe,
> 
> If I wanted to make a 8 oz jar of your recipe for the whipped body butter, how do you know how much of all ingredients to use?? And why is your butter green?? lol


Hemp oil will make it green
Kathie, if you have not made emulisified lotion before you may not be ready for the one Seven mentioned. It does sound like a nice one but also takes several of Lotion Crafters products to make it, which is logical since it is their recipe. Here is the link for the recipe    lotioncrafter.com/formulary/Body Butter Bliss.pdf


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 29, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Dorymae, how much do you make at one time.  And I am going to forego the kit idea.  I probably do have some of the ingredients already.  thank you.
> 
> Kathie




Oh boy!  Well now I make a batch of 80 oz at a time, but I sell my body butter so I mix up a batch and then fragrance it and package it as it is ordered.

I sell it in 2oz, 4oz, and 6oz containers.


----------

